# Sky dish + Triax satellite receiver



## ivuernis (11 Aug 2009)

I live in an apartment block with a shared SKY dish on the roof. The cable from the dish comes into a distribution switch which has a connection into my apartment. In my apartment I have a Triax satellite receiver (model DVB 1000 S). 

I have been unable to setup this up so that I can watch FTV (free-to-view) channels, e.g. BBC, ITV, etc. on my TV. I should be able to do this AFAIK but so far all attempts to program my Triax have failed. Does anybody have any experience with these Triax receivers that might be able to help me?


----------



## jhegarty (11 Aug 2009)

Depends on the setup used to wire the dish.

What happens when you scan ?

What signal readings do you get ?

Have you tired a sky box on the connection to make sure it works ?


----------



## ivuernis (11 Aug 2009)

jhegarty said:


> What happens when you scan ? What signal readings do you get ?



When I scan I don't get anything, i.e. not much of a signal. I downloaded some online instructions on how to scan for BBC, etc. but had no joy. 



jhegarty said:


> Have you tired a sky box on the connection to make sure it works ? Depends on the setup used to wire the dish.



No, I could try to get a loan of one and try it out. Can a dish be configured so that it would only work with Sky boxes? I thought you could plug in any receiver to pick up the FTV channels?


----------



## jhegarty (11 Aug 2009)

ivuernis said:


> No, I could try to get a loan of one and try it out. Can a dish be configured so that it would only work with Sky boxes? I thought you could plug in any receiver to pick up the FTV channels?



If it will work with a Sky box it should work with your FTA one. But we don't know if it works with a Sky box.

If may be a fault with the cable , dish, lnb..etc...etc.


----------



## 8till8 (21 Aug 2009)

Its likely there is a setting in the triax that is incorrect. 
Is the triax showing a signal from the dish (strength & quality) If it isn't then something fundamental is wrong with wiring/dish etc. If you are getting signal then its your setup and programming of the receiver so you need to figure this out or get someone to program it for you.


----------

